# New additions! Colored druggists and citrates added to the ole collection.



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello everybody, been kind of scarce on the forum as I used to work in the oilfield and, like a lot of people, was laid off. So I intentionally put bottles away until a new job came up. I finally got hired on at the post office; anybody here work for them? Is it a good job? I recently completed a bottle deal and almost doubled my colored druggist collection. It was small! So, not that many but 18 of them. Here is a cobalt George Dart from Tuxedo Park, N.Y. that I really like in that it has the patent medicine shape. One from Boston with two types of crosses on it and a Japp's in teal. I have heard these are druggist bottles or maybe a hair bottle.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

Does anybody know where this Johnson's Pharmacy is from?


----------



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

3 more.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

Again, 3 more.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

Eyes from Philly.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 26, 2015)

Some more with a great cobalt citrate from Brooklyn. A fantastic unusual bottle shape drug from LA, the Sun Drug Co. Nice amber one from Massillon. Well, that's it but it was a great addition, expanded my collection a lot.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, you have some killer colors in there!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 26, 2015)

Those are really nice Stephen, I didn't know you collected COLOR Pharmacy bottles along with the pictured ones. I have very few in the 1/2 ounce size, some brown / amber, 1 green.  Thanks for sharing, good luck with your collections and in the new job. The P.O. may not be the best job but it pays pretty well, has good benefits and is steady.      Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Lots of color there, very nice collection! The post office had a big turnover here, but the new employees seem to be satisfied with their jobs. I understand ,they don't have the great benefits as the older and retired employees. Rick


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 8, 2015)

"Here is a cobalt George Dart from Tuxedo Park, N.Y. that I really like in that it has the patent medicine shape."Bottles with this shape/design are usually extract bottles. I have a whole box of local extracts from local druggists. The amber Sun Drug citrate is an incredible find. I have a collection of local citrates but they are all aqua and clear examples. The colored citrates usually bring the big bucks. A whole bunch of really nice additions running many different colors. If you ever want to part with your R.R. Hay druggist bottle from SF, please let me know. []


----------

